# Star Wars Saga Edition: Dawn of Defiance



## zenile (Sep 28, 2010)

The smell of grease and starship exhaust long wore out its welcome. Its been 15 minutes since your designated rendezvous, and your contact still hasn't shown. You twirl the datacard between your fingers, wondering what all the fuss could be about for such a small little file.

As you look up, a small squad of stormtroopers begins to shove there way through the crowd. Several of the armored troopers begin to grab citizens from out of the crowd, almost as if a small search party has begun.

"I smell trouble," you mumble to yourself as you grip the handle of your blaster pistol. "I knew this job was to good to be true."

=======================================

I am recruiting for a Star Wars: Dawn of Defiance campaign using the Star Wars Saga Edition rules on Fantasy Grounds 2. I am looking for 3-4 players. 

I would like a fair balance between roleplaying and combat, so power gamers would probably not be interested in this game.

As for the campaign itself, here's a summary of the Dawn of Defiance campaign:

The Dawn of Defiance campaign opens some months after the rise of the Empire, with the Clone Wars a very recent and vivid memory for most beings in the galaxy. The Empire has begun tightening its grip on star systems throughout the galaxy, and Darth Vader stands at the newly declared Emperor’s right hand, crushing any opposition and hunting down the last remnants of the Jedi Order. In these short months since the fall of the Republic, many have joined the Empire willingly, including the Core Worlds whose Human nobles stand to benefit a great deal from its tyranny. Similarly, many others have begun rebelling against Imperial oppression, finding themselves driven out of their homes (or worse) and forced to live in a galaxy that tolerates no opposition to the Empire. Throughout the Dawn of Defiance campaign, the heroes must deal with the reality that the Empire is a monolithic threat without any kind of organized opposition, and dealing with agents of the Empire can be dangerous.

Days: Will be discussed by players (majority vote)

We will be using Skype, so please add me if your interested zenile@yahoo_dot_com.

Please post here or send me a PM if you are interested.

May the Force Be With You!


----------



## feanel (Oct 7, 2010)

I started a DoD campaign a while back, but we only made it through the first few modules. Depending on some RL factors, I might be interested in playing; that is, if you don't mind having someone who knows the first part of the story.


----------

